#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Awwa b407

## muteshojo

Hi everybody

someone could share this standard for liquid ferric chloride?

AWWA B407-any year



thanks in advancedSee More: Awwa b407

----------


## Kittipong Tanasanti

May be too late, I attach here

----------


## muteshojo

Not at all 

my friend  Kittipong Tanasanti

thanks very much

----------

